# Happy Bithday 4metals



## kurtak (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday 4metals 8) :!: :!: :!: 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

And thanks for all you have done to contribute to this great forum :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birth day,hope you over indulge properly.
Regards
Justin


----------



## gaurav_347 (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 20, 2016)

:G :G :G 
Happy birthday!


----------



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2016)

Many Happy Returns 4metals.


----------



## Lou (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday 4metals!

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, 4metals!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 20, 2016)

Have a very Happy Birthday, 4metals!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday, sir, and thanks for all your 'splainin'!


----------



## Palladium (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday brother!
I just realized something. My son's birthday is the same day as Chris and Lou's birthday and today is my wife's birthday. Happy birthday and merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, Happy Birthday 4metals, and to your wife Palladium!


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday 4metals!!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 20, 2016)

:G Happy Birthday :G


----------



## jeneje (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birthday 4metals  

Ken


----------



## Grelko (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday 4metals!!


----------



## 4metals (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, much appreciated. This year, instead of just another year older, I get to stop paying for my health insurance and go on Medicare. Whoo Hoooo that saves me $700 a month, now that's cause to celebrate.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 21, 2016)

A day late, but here goes...

Happy Birthday, 4metals!  

Göran


----------



## butcher (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Somehow I think they will figure a way to get that 700 dollars back.


----------

